# Installation Gentoo-Sources mit 2008_Beta2 [solved]

## AWO

Nabend zusammen,

da ich gerade etwas Zeit habe, wollte ich zur Übung mal wieder ein neues System installieren. Habe mir also stage1-amd64-2008.0_beta2.tar.bz2 von einem Mirror geladen, das bootstrapping und ein emerge -e system durchgeführt. Alles lief ohne Fehlermeldung durch. Dann habe ich grub und die gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8 geemerged. Beim make und make install der Kernel-Sourcen kommt dann folgende Meldung:

```
sh /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/arch/x86/boot/install.sh 2.6.24-gentoo-r8

arch/x86/boot/bzImage System.map "/boot"

Cannot find LILO.
```

Dadurch werden config-*, System.map-*, vmlinuz-* nicht erstellt und nicht nach /boot kopiert. Ich habe das auch mit verschiedenen Kernel-Sourcen probiert, leider mit dem selben negativen Ergebnis.

Ich kann mich aus früheren Installationen daran erinnern, das erkannt wurde, das grub installiert wurde und automatisch als bootloader verwendet wurde.

Hat sich daran etwas geändert oder kann mir jemand erklären, was hier falsch läuft?

Habe nur im Ubuntu-Forum jemanden gefunden, der genau dieses Problem hat. Leider ist der Post bisher unbeantwortet.

Gruß AWOLast edited by AWO on Sat May 17, 2008 6:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

verwende doch einfach cp und schiebs dir so in /root wie du möchtest.

Achja:

Hast du auch daran gedacht /boot zu mounten? (Sry das ich so blöd frag, aber manchmal steckt der Teufel halt doch im schnellen Eichhörnchen/Finger)

----------

## AWO

@Max Steel

 *Quote:*   

> verwende doch einfach cp und schiebs dir so in /root wie du möchtest.

 

Würde ich gerne machen. Egal ob ich /boot gemountet habe oder nicht, es werden bei make und make install der Kernel-Sourcen keine config-*, System.map-*, vmlinuz-* erstellt, so dass ich einfach gar nichts kopieren kann. 

Gruß AWO

----------

## Genone

 *AWO wrote:*   

> @Max Steel
> 
>  *Quote:*   verwende doch einfach cp und schiebs dir so in /root wie du möchtest. 
> 
> Würde ich gerne machen. Egal ob ich /boot gemountet habe oder nicht, es werden bei make und make install der Kernel-Sourcen keine config-*, System.map-*, vmlinuz-* erstellt, so dass ich einfach gar nichts kopieren kann.

 

Du weisst schon das 'make install' beim Kernel rein optional ist? Genausogut kannst du den Kernel (bzImage) manuell von /usr/src/linux nach /boot kopieren, und die anderen Dateien sind eh nicht wirklich notwendig.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *AWO wrote:*   @Max Steel
> 
>  *Quote:*   verwende doch einfach cp und schiebs dir so in /root wie du möchtest. 
> 
> Würde ich gerne machen. Egal ob ich /boot gemountet habe oder nicht, es werden bei make und make install der Kernel-Sourcen keine config-*, System.map-*, vmlinuz-* erstellt, so dass ich einfach gar nichts kopieren kann. 
> ...

 

Ich kopier bzImage auch immer manuell. Was bringen die anderen Dateien denn?

Tob

----------

## Max Steel

System.map ist gut für eventuelle debugfunktionen.

Außerdem gibt es ohne (meiner Erinerrung nach) immer so eine blöde Fehlermeldung beim booten, die ist zwar nicht schwerwiegend, aber schlecht fürs Auge.

Den Krnel findest du dort:

/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/bzImage

die System.map hier:

/usr/src/linux/System.map

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Außerdem gibt es ohne (meiner Erinerrung nach) immer so eine blöde Fehlermeldung beim booten, die ist zwar nicht schwerwiegend, aber schlecht fürs Auge.

 

Meinst du die "dmesg" Meldungen oder welche?

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Nein ich meine so eine in der Art:

System.map not found

Kam meiner Errinnerung nach nach dem start von nach dem fsck in etwa, das sah halt nur unschön aus.

----------

## AWO

Nabend,

danke für eure Hilfe. Wieder einmal mußte ich feststellen, dass es sehr hilfreich ist, wenn man lesen kann.   :Smile: 

Natürlich waren alle Dateien unter /boot zu finden. Sie hießen aber nicht wie gewohnt vmlinuz-[kernel-version] sondern nur vmlinuz oder System.map.

Habe mir die Dateien unter /boot leider nur mit ls und nicht mit ls -la angeschaut. Dadurch habe ich nicht das Datum der Dateien gesehen.

Jetzt klappt alles!

Gruß AWO

----------

## pir187

Hi,

ich kompiliere den Kernel meines Rechners immer so:

```
mount /boot && make && make modules_install && make install
```

.

Dadurch wird alles nach /boot kopiert. Die grub.conf sucht nach "vmlinuz" als Kernel, deshalb entfällt manuelles Anpassen des Dateinamens. Dieser bleibt ja immer gleich.

Sollte auch auf anderen Systemen klappen.

Grüße und frohes Kompilieren, pir187

----------

